# Deadlift Technique: Standard or Sumo?



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2012)

For all who responded to the "Deadlifts, who does 'em?" thread, hit it up here with your preferred technique. 

I personally pull Sumo most of the time as I feel an increased hamstring engagement from that position, and like the slightly lowered center of gravity. I'll mix-in standard deads periodically, perhaps every couple of weeks, but Sumo has become my go-to technique with this lift.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have always done standard. Sumo has always seemed like cheating to me. I just feel better going standard.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 29, 2012)

Conventional. I would prob not be able to get my form down good enough for sumo unless someone coached me. And at this time that isn't happening.


----------



## R1rider (Dec 29, 2012)

I mostly do conventional, sumo sometimes


----------



## DF (Dec 30, 2012)

Conventional for me as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 30, 2012)

Raw conventional, sumo equipped.


----------



## 69nites (Dec 30, 2012)

Conventional. My favorite


----------



## SAD (Dec 30, 2012)

Both, but conventional in comp.


----------



## Azog (Dec 30, 2012)

Conventional, but I go narrow with low hips and a clean grip.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Raw conventional, sumo equipped.



That's not a sumo suit bro it's a conventional suit :-B


----------



## Illtemper (Dec 30, 2012)

I do both, mostly depends on how i feel on that day...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 30, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> That's not a sumo suit bro it's a conventional suit :-B



You wanna double check that? Doesn't look like its for conventional...  If so that would explain the issues I'm having lol


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> You wanna double check that? Doesn't look like its for conventional...  If so that would explain the issues I'm having lol



I bought it brand new and never pull sumo bro!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 30, 2012)

Pfffft... Lolololololololol


----------



## ripped_one (Dec 30, 2012)

Just changed to sumo a few months ago and love it.  Feels more natural and I can pull more weight for more reps.  I also feel my hams engage more so that's a plus for me.  I have flat and tight hamstrings genetically...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 31, 2012)

conventional.  every time i try to pull sumo i feel like i get bent way too far out over the bar.  however,  i'm the only dude at my gym that pulls conventional.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 2, 2013)

Conventional as well.  However I do mix in occasionally some sumo.  I had tight it bands and hammies a few years back and caused severe muscle trauma in lower back.  During the course of getting back into it thru foam rolling and stretching, I started sumo lifting more because it put less stress on lower back, for me.......


----------

